# Artificial motility(flux join in :))



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In the next years,implant will be available to stimulate bowel motility.Literally creating artificial peristaltism through electric stimulation.I can't wait.In meantime,what about creating our own stimulation of the peristaltism.Flux,you said the G.I. tract is like a washing machine.Are you refering to only the stomack?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sending good vibes your way ~~Device who promote bowel movement:www.free-lax.com(research associated):http://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327/11/1971.pdfVibroacoustic therapy:http://members.tripod.com/~quadrillo/VAT/tonyphd.html


> quote: 3.3.1 Pain DisordersThere have been reports of the effective use of VA therapy with colic pains, bowel problems, fibromyalgia, migraine and headache, low back pain, menstrual pain, dysmenorrhoea, pre-menstrual tension, neck and shoulder pains, polyarthritis, and rheumatism.


The vibrating chair:http://www.meridianinstitute.com/eamt/files/kellogg/ch9.html


> quote: The Vibrating Chair. - Figs. 115 and 116 represent a vibrating chair which I devised in 1883, and have since had in constant use at the Battle Creek Sanitarium. The usual rate of vibration which I employ is sixty per second. A person needs to experience but a single application to become convinced of the powerful physiological effects which may be produced by mechanical vibration. When seated in the chair, strong vibratory movements are experienced, in which the whole body takes part. The greatest amount of force is applied to the lower portion of the trunk. The vibratory impulses communicated are felt powerfully in the lower bowel, and have a decided stimulating effect upon the rectum.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I MIGTH BE INTO SOM'THING:http://factcheck.gullible.info/discussion/...he-brown-noise/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Funny,they put it on youtube:The sound that make you GO!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6ZqKGsuW1w







Also,mythbuster:http://shopping.discovery.com/product-6548...ml#FullProdDesc


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Gi pacing;Gastroparesis,nausea and much more!!http://www.gistimulation.com/techno.htm


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

"In the next years,implant will be available to stimulate bowel motility.Literally creating artificial peristaltism through electric stimulation."Where have you read this? Do you have any links or articles that I can read? Is a notable company creating this device? I would be very interested in hearing more about this.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's in the hands of Medtronic USA now.Flood their e-mail for folllow up please.Movement of bowel content with artificial motility:http://gut.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/50/4/475


----------



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

You said a while ago - few months - that you bought this free-lax device ( for $ 400 US) and it did not help you at all and you returned it to the manufacturer ( and got the money back )and now you are claiming that is working......


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

S-teo,The Free-lax does help.When i used it,i got rid of my suppository addiction.It's a tool like anything else.It's a massage to your belly.I got rid of it because i'm looking for 80% cure.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

That abstract article is from 2002, has there been anything new since then, or do you think the investigation has basically stopped? Where have you read that Medtronic is creating a device like this. I write them an email once because one of their products suggested there may be an alternative use for one of their products, but the person said the company was not pursuing it at the time, that was like a year ago. Do they have any new information about the development?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm telling you atrain.It's now in the Medtronic(USA) hands.We better harrass them.If you are in USA,ask your Medtronic representative for answer.The canadian ingeneer who was in charge of the invention told me"it's in their hands now". He possibly sold the rigth to manufacture the microprocessors to Medtronic.You can buy the whole research on-line by the link above or this one:http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/1...82.2006.00783.x


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes it was in 2002.I need to know when the clinical trial will begin.http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all...28&index=21


> AbstractWith the development and the miniaturization of microprocessors, the possibility of designing implantable real-time electronic devices for recreation of impaired gastrointestinal motility looks more realistic than ever. In this paper, a solution for the design of portable microprocessor-based stimulator is proposed, which can be regarded as a preliminary version of an implantable stimulator


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Put a CD with strong bass and apply the speaker on your belly while you lay down on the floor.The vibes from the bass will mimic peristaltism helping releiving trapped gas.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> It's in the hands of Medtronic USA now


]This is sort of true. Medtronic may have something in their research labs, but at present they aren't marketing it, only the Enterra device, which doesn't affect motility. Presumably, their next-generation device will. We should know more soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Regarding Free-lax,it's an interesting device.I do not regret trying it.As i said,i got rid of my addiction to suppository.I have no explanation for that.The problem is it was complicated to get my money back being a foreign country.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I want to try this artificial vibe:http://www.vibeplate.com/index.php?option=...1&Itemid=26A little bit belly shaking`http://www.vitality4lifeshop.com.au/store/...products_id/267


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Electrical Stimulation to Induce Propulsive Contractions in the Porcine Descending Colon:http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/1...journalCode=aor


----------

